# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Fetullah Gülen ajan borsası

## atoybil

Türkiye'nin ajan borsası ve Fetullah Gülen http://www.fethullahgulen.net.ms/

Fetullah Gülen 6 yıldan bu tarafa ABD'de yaşıyor. Fethullah Gülen, hayat sürdüğü Pensilvenya'daki çiftlikte, korunması ve imkanları ile CIA'in 'çok özel' himayesinde olduğu biliniyor. Yani Fetullah Gülen görünen o ki ABD'yi mesken tutmuş durumda.Acaba Gülen'i Atlantiğin öte tarafında tutup buraya getirmeyen şey nedir? Gülen kendisine sayfalarını cömertçe açan kartel medyasındaki demeçlerinde bu konuda çelişkili beyanlarda bulundukça milletin kafası iyice karışıyor. Takiyye üstadı Gülen, duruma göre kimi zaman sağlık, kimi zaman sürgün, kimi zaman da şartların elverişsizliği bahanesine sığınıyor.

"ülke koşulları müsait değil" ifadesi denklemi çözmeye yetmiyor. üünkü Gülen finans kuruluşları ile, okulları, basını-televizyonu hatta bakanları-milletvekilleri ile Türkiye'de gerçek anlamda bir iktidardır! Hükümetin en etkili bakanlarından Cemil üiçek'in ifadesi ile "ne zaman isterse dönebilir" Ancak buna rağmen Gülen dönmüyor? Bu koşullar altında Fetullah Gülen'i CIA'in himayesine alış, ülkeye dönmekten alıkoyan "derin suç" acaba nedir? Bu sorunun cevabı ANKA AJANSI'NIN 2003 tarihli haberinde gizli. *ABD DIşİşLERİ'NİN RAPORU: ''FETHULLAH GüLEN'İ DEVLET DESTEKLEDİ''*  başlıklı ve bu güne kadar tekzip edilmeyen haberdeki şu çarpıcı tesbit gerçek her şeyi açıklıyor: "GüLEN, 1980'LERİN ORTALARINDAN, 1997'YE KADAR DEVLET TARAFINDAN DESTEKLENDİ" ABD Dişişleri Bakanlığı'nın hazırladığı "2003 Uluslararası Dinsel üzgürlük" raporunun Türkiye bölümünde, Tarikatların 1920'lerden bu yana resmi olarak yasak olduğu ifade ediliyor. Ordu'nun, tarikatları laiklik karşısındaki en zararlı tehditler olarak gördüğü vurgulanırken, tarikatların yaşamaya devam ettiği ve yaygınlaştığına dikkat çekildi. 

Milli Güvenlik Kurulu'nun, İslami köktencilikle mücadelesinde, tarikatlara karşı daha sıkı önlemler alınmasını istediği belirtilirken, "Bununla birlikte, bazı önde gelen siyasi ve sosyal liderler, tarikatlarla ve diğer İslami topluluklarla bağlantılarına devam ediyor" ifadesi dikkat çekti.Raporun bir diğer ilgi çekici bölümünü ise, halen ABD'de yaşayan Nur tarikatı lideri Fethullah Gülen ile ilgili olan kısım oluşturdu. Raporda, "Gülen, 1980'lerin ortalarından, 1997'ye kadar devlet tarafından desteklendi" denildi. Gülen'in, 2000 yılında Terörle
Mücadele Yasası'na dayanarak 5 ile 10 yıl arası hapis cezasıyla karşı karşıya kaldığı belirtilen raporda, Gülen'in, orduya sızma teşebbüsü içinde olduğu iddiasına da yer verildi. Gülen'in 5 yıl içinde bir başka ağır suça karışmaması halinde, davanın düşeceği de anımsatıldı

*ABD Raporunda 1997 yılına kadar Türkiyede derin devletçe kullanılan Gülen'in bu tarihten sonra ABD- İngitere- İsrail ve Vatikan dörtgeninde duble ajan*  olarak kullanıldığından bahsedip deşifre edecek değil herhalde. Bu kritik soruya doğrudan cevap olmak üzere, yazılarınn bedeli olarak faili meçhul cinayetin kurbanı olan Dr. Hablemitoğlu'nun yayınladığı "Türkiye'deki Etki Ajanı Borsası: Fetullahçılar" isimli istihbarat raporundan bir bölümü aktarıyoruz: "Bizzat kendi yandaşlarının açıklamalarına göre; hocaefendileri yakın zamana kadar Türk devletinin istihbarat örgütlerine ajanlık yapmaktaydı. Bir başka ifade ile gerekli ve önemli bulduğu sakıncasız bilgileri -sırf gizli ilişkilerin ve amaçlarının örtülmesine yönelik olarak (second cover)-Türk ilgili makamlarına iletmekteydi. CIA ile bağlantının elişmesinden sonra bu tür enformasyon hizmeti, (double-agent) statüsü içinde bir süre devam etti. CIA bağlantısı, Fetullahçıların ve de Hocaefendilerinin yerinde yani kendi vatanlarında taraf değiştirmesi (defection in place) sonucuna yol açtı. 

Ta ki bu çarpık ilişkiyi Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri ve MIT farkedinceye kadar!" İşte Fetullah Gülen'i Amerikalarda yaşamaya iten gerçek neden bu. Raporun ifadesi ile 'double ajanlık' Fetullah Gülen'in Türkiye'ye dönmesinin önündeki en büyük engeldir! Bir gerçek tüm çıplaklığı ile deşifre ediliyor ama raporun anlattıkları bununla sınırlı değil. İşte bir önemli soru daha: CIA, Fetullah Gülen ve teşkilatına acaba nasıl bakıyor? CIA'nın gözünde bu teşkilatın statüsü nedir? Rapordan izleyelim: "CIA nezdinde tüm Fetullahçılar(walk-in) diye tabir edilen bir kategoride tutulmaktadır. Yani kendi ayaklarıyla ve gönüllü olarak ajanlık hizmetine talip olmuşlardır." Rapora göre hizmet gönüllü gerçekleştiriliyor. 

Hani en temel 'kutsalınızı' Ayet-i Kerimenin ifadesi ile 'çok az bir pahaya satma' durumu..Raporda yer alan çarpıcı notları izlemeye devam edelim. şu cümlelerde hareketin uluslar arası boyuttaki çeşitliliğine ve hizmet zenginliğine! işaret ediyor: "Bir yandan ABD ile ilişkileri sürdüren Fetullahçılar, diğer yandan da Vatikan, Fener Rum Patrikhanesi, Musevi Hahambaşı derken, farklı ülkelerin istihbarat servisleri tarafindan yönetilen-yönlendirilen bir yapı olarak paylaşılmaktadır" Peki bu kıymetli hizmetin! içeriğinde acaba neler yer alıyor? Bu hizmeti esas itibarı ile 'coğrafyamızın, Batının taleplerine özellikle dini ve insani olarak hazırlanması' olarak ifade edebiliriz ki bunun bir ayağı da Türk dünyasında icra ediliyor. Fetullah Gülen hareketi Sovyetler Birliği'nin dağılmasının ardından, Sovyetlerin boşalttığı alana göz diken ABD-İngiltere imparatorluğuna hizmet etmiştir. Türk dünyası için "Ilımlaştırılmış İslam", yani "İslam olmaktan çıkmış İslam" formülünü üreten ABD-İngiltere ortaklığı, doğrusu, Fetullah Gülen'den daha iyi bir adres bulamazdı.

*Türk dünyasında bir anda kurulan Gülen'e bağlı okulların sırrı işte bu ince noktadır!* Dönemin Başbakanı Bülent Ecevit o nedenledir ki, yani bu okulların misyonunu, niçin kurulduğunu, izinleri kimin aldığını, arkasında kimlerin var olduğunu bildiği içindir ki ölesiye savunmuştur! Hatta o günlerde doğan tepkiler üzerine Gülen'in "istiyorsanız Türk Milli Eğitimine devredelim" teklifi de aslında okulların arkasındaki gücü hatırlatma ve "zoru gösterme" amacı taşıyordu. Hablemitoğlu bu tesbitlerinde yalnız değildir. 1960'lı yıllardan beri Gülen'nin sır ekibinden olan eski misyon arkadaşı Nurettin Veren yolları ayırdıktan sonra içerden özlemleri ile yerel ajanlıktan sonra küresel ajanlığa terfi etmenin, derin devletten küresel çete ile iş tutmanın hikayesini anlatıyor.

*İngiliz Kültürüne Katkı üdülü Türk dünyasında kurulan okullar senelerdir Türk*  dünyasını Batıya, ille de ABD ve İngiltere'ye bağlama vazifesi görüyor. ABD'nin gönderdiği ve CIA pasaportu taşıyan 3000 Dolar maaşlı öğretmenlerin kontrolünde bu okullarda, İngilizce eğitimi ve Batı kültürü aşılanıyor. Yukarıda bahsettiğimiz raporda ve başka kayıtlarda da yer alan şu bilgi her şeyii, bu okulların kuruluş gerekçesini yeterince izah ediyor: "İngiltere, Fetullahçıları desteklemekle Türk Müslümanları konusunda da söz sahibi olma niyet ve iradesini ortaya koymuştur. Lord Rotherham, Londra'da, Gülen ve teşkilatının bu konuda yaptığı hizmetler nedeniyle yapılan ödül töreninde Fetullahçıların okul sayısını kendi okulları olarak kabul ile övünerek '50'den fazla ülkede 500'den fazla okulumuz var' demiştir." 

*Raporda yeralan ve Lord Rotherham'ı heyecanlandıran, Fetullah Gülen'e*  övgüler dizdiren ödül töreninin başlığını da eklemeden geçmeyelim:"İngiltere'ye ve İngiliz kültürüne yapılan katkılardan dolayı üstün hizmet ödülü..."İngiliz kültürüne üstün hizmet nedeniyle verilen nişan ve yapılan takdirler sadece Londra'dan değil, Kazakistan'ın başkenti Almatı'daki İngiliz Büyükelçisi tarafından da bizzat ifade edilmiştir. İşte 1995 Ekim'inde Kazakistan'daki İngiliz elçisinin ağzından sarfedilen övgüler:"Bu okulları açmak suretiyle İngiliz kültürüne yaptığınız hizmetler ve İngiliz kültürünü yaymakta gösterdiğiniz katkılar için İngiliz milletinin minnettarlığını bildiriyor ve teşekkür ediyoruz."(Yeni Hayat, 1995 Ekim) Raporda Fetullah Gülen-İngiltere bağlantısına yönelik olarak da şu somut ifadeler yer almaktadır: "İngiltere'de okul açan ve Londra'da büyük bir merkez kuran Fettullahçılar, İngiltere'nin dahilde yabancılara yönelik faaliyet gösteren MI5 ve dış istihbarat servisi MI6'nın Uzakdoğu'ya yönelik faaliyet gösteren departmanı (CIFE) ve Ortadoğu'ya yönelik faaliyet
gösteren departmanı (MEIC) ile okullar konusunda ortak faaliyetler yürütmektedirler." 

*Fetullah Gülen'in özellikle ABD-İngiltere eksenli istihbarat*  çalışmalarının odak noktası olması ile ilgili olarak ifade edilen rapordaki şu açıklama da galiba Gülen'in misyonunu deşifre ediyor: "Fetullahçılar, Türkiye'nin hasmı olan ülkeler için en uygun ve en zengin ajan borsasını oluşturmuşlardır." Fetullah Gülen'in, "Türkiye'nin hasmı olan ülkeler için en zengin ajan borsasını oluşturması" meselesinin içinin nasıl doldurulduğunu da isterseniz bir başka rapordan izleyelim.1998 yılında yayınlanan MİT raporu, Gülen'in "derin bağlantıları" ile ilgili en ünlülerden birisidir: "Fetullah Gülen'in CIA'in bölgemizdeki en önemli sivil toplum kuruluşu olduğu, Maliye Bakanlığı müfettişlerinin Fetullah Gülen'in mali kayıtlarını incelemesi, İçişleri ve Dışişleri Bakanlıklarının ilgili kuruluşlarla yapacakları koordine sonucunda çözülecektir." Raporun söylediğini bir tek cümlede özetleyelim: Fetullah Gülen CIA'in bölgemizdeki en önemli temsilcisidir. Fetullah Gülen ve İslam'ın Protestanlaştırılması

ABD eski başkanlarından Bill Clinton'un danışmanı Eckelman, Fettullah Gülen'i "İslam'ın Martin Lutheri" olarak tanımlıyor. Martin Luther olmak, yani İslamı tahrif ederek, modernleşme-globalleşme tuzağında bozmak... Fetullah Gülen'i en iyi tarif eden kavramlardan birisi belki de budur. Fetullah Gülen'e çok yakın isimlerden, Utah üniversitesinde öğretim görevlisi Doc. Dr. Hakan Yavuz' da aynı tarif içinde son derece önemli bir tespit yapıyor: *"Turgut üzal ile başlayan İslam'ın protestanlaşma süreci AKP muhafazakarlığı ve Gülen hareketi ile tamamlanmıştır."* Fetullah Gülen'in, gerek Eckelman gerekse Yavuz'un tarifi ile Türkiye'de öncülüğünü yaptığı "Protestan islam", "hermenötik/tarihselci" anlayışa dayanır. Bu yorumcu anlayışa göre İslamda hiç bir "kesin" yoktur ve diğer insanları bağlayıcı değildir. Her okuyan bir ayetten ne hüküm çıkarıyorsa gerçek odur ve kimse kimseyi başka bir doğrunun olduğuna zorlayamaz. Amerikalılar temellerini attıkları bu garabete "Light İslam" ya da "liberal İslam" diyorlar. şu satırlar Light İslam bir başka ifade ile Protestan İslam'ı kurmaya çalışan Fetullah Gülen'e ait. Hoşgörü ve

*Diyalog iklimi sayfa 156: "Kanaatime göre, tarihi hadiseleri kendi tarihsellikleri içinde ele almalı, yani her hadiseyi kendi şartları ve konumu içinde*  değerlendirmeli ve bugünkü davranışlarımızda da bugünkü tavırları esas almalıyız" Fetullah Gülen'ın bu cümlelerle önünü açmaya çalıştığı adresin Yahudi ve Hıristiyanlar olduğunu yukarıda aktarmıştık. Gülen, bir taraftan Kur'an'ın Yahudi ve Hıristiyanlarla ilgili ayetlerini sabote etmeye çalışıyor, diğer taraftan da İslamı liberal bir mantıkla anlamaya ve pazarlamaya gayret ediyor. Yani İslam'ı protestanlaştırarak, Kur'anın hükümlerini Washington'un-Vatikan'ın taleplerine uygun hale getirme çabası içine giriyor! Hz. Peygamber'i Kelime-i Tevhid'den silen anlayış, Kur'an'ı da tarihin derinliklerinde bırakarak Liberal İslam'ın, bir başka yaklaşımla Hıristiyanlığın önünü açıyor. Impact International dergisinde , Afrika üzerine yaptığı araştırmalarıyla tanınan Amerikalı kadın gazeteci-yazar Elizabeth Liagin bakınız 

Fetullah Gülen'in yarenlik ve itikad birliği ettiği neo-con'ların "Ilımlı İslam"ını nasıl anlatıyor: "ABD liderleri ve Amerikan dış politikasına yön veren toplum ühendislerinin *'ılımlı İslam'dan söz ederken kasdettikleri şey atıl, pasif ve uysal bir İslam portresidir.* Yani Amerikan hegomanyasına karşı çıkmayacak, sınırları Batı tarafından çizilmiş, alanı daraltılmış bir İslam..."Liagin, Batının Hıristiyani işgaline ve talanına karşı çıkmayacak İslam'ın 'en iyi İslam', 'en liberal İslam' olarak görüldüğünü anlatıyor. 

Daha doğrusu Neocon-Evangelistlerin nasıl bir 'İslam' kurguladığını deşifre ediyor. İçi boşaltılmış böyle bir anlayışın İslam'la uzaktan yakından hiç bir ilgisinin olmadığını bir kez daha söylemeye bilmiyoruz hacet var mı? Protestan, light yada liberal ne derseniz deyin bunları hiçbirisinin İslamla bağı-bağlantısı yoktur ve de olamaz. Bahsedilen şey bal gibi bir Hıristiyanlık en azından Hıristiyanlığın önünü açmaktır. Ve Fetullah Gülen 'tarihselci' bakış açısıyla, bu büyük 'İslam Bozgunun' kaldıracı ve Martin Luther'i olarak vazife görüyor.

*Kim bu gizli Kardinal?*
Ronald Kessler tarafindan kaleme alınan "CIA Savasta "adlı bir kitap bugünlerde çok revaçta. Kitap yaptığı ifşaatlar nedeni ile CIA başkanı George Tenet'in istifasına kadar neden olmuş durumda. Eser oldukça ilginç ve çarpıcı şeyler anlatıyor. ürneğin kitap CIA'in, yumuşak dini mesajlar vermeleri ve Amerikan karşıtlığını gidermeleri için etkili bazı sözümona İslam sıfatlı dini liderlere para ödedigini ve desteklediğini belgeleriyle ortaya koyuyor. "CIA Savaşta"(The CIA at War), "Islamda, herhangi bir kişi dini lider olarak adlandırabilir" diyor ve ekliyor: *"Bu yüzden CIA kendisine bağlı sahte dini liderler yarattı."* Sanıyoruz ki bu bilgi epeyce düşündürücü. CIA sahte dini liderler üreterek, Amerika'ya karşı çımayacak, Amerikan muhibbi kitleler üretiyor! 'Sahte dini lider' kavramının altını bir kez daha çizerek şimdi de şu satırlara dikkat kesilelim:

*"CIA, kendilerini din adamı olarak tanıtan ve Müslüman olmayanlar hakkında yumuşak dini mesajlar verecek görevlileri öne çıkardı..."*  şimdi bu çalışmanın, başından itibaren anlattıklarını, dokümanları hatırlayalım ve Kessler'in kitabında 'sahte din adamı', 'görevli', 'yumuşak dini mesajlar verecek lider' gibi sıfatlarla anlatılan tüm bilgileri ekleyerek kritik soruyu soralım: " Amerikan sevgisini, buna açılan yol demek olan Hıristiyan-Yahudi aşkını topluma aşılayan, CIA'in desteklediği, yumuşak mesajlar veren, sahte din adamı ve görevli acaba kim olabilir? Herşey, psikolojik savaş taktikleriyle örtülmesine rağmen her şey, aslında son derece apaçık bir 'çıplak hakikat' olarak önümüzde durmuyor mu?

*"Hıristiyanlar için 'cennete girecek' diyen, daha 1. körfez savaşında Saddam'ın güç bela attığı birkaç füzeden yaralanan İsrailli çocuklar için 'sabahlara kadar uyuyamadığını*  itiraf eden', İslam dünyası ve Müslüman kavramını 'böyle bir coğrafya yok. Kendi doğrularıyla yaşayan insanlar var' diyerek bir kalemde silip atan, İslam coğrafyasının işgali için bir tek ciddi kelime ederek itiraz etmek yerine ülkelerini savunan müslümanları 'terörist' olarak nitelendiren, daha da ötesinde tüm bu işleri kotaran ülkenin kucağında yatan "bir Rabbin aciz kuluna" işaret etmiyor mu? 

Tam da bu noktada arştırmacı Aytunç Altındal'ın çok ses getiren şu satırları akla geliyor: "Papa bu yıl (1998 şubat ayında) 'kilisenin bağrına bastığı gizli evladı' anlamına gelen 'in pectore' tarzıyla yani gizlice 20 kardinal atadı. Bu kardinallerden 18'inin kim olduğu isim isim biliniyor. Ancak iki tanesi, birisi üin'de, diğeri Ortadoğu ülkelerinden birisinde bulunan iki kardinal açıklanmadı. Gizli tutuluyor." Evet İslam'ı protestanlaştırma, siz bunu 'İslam'ı tüketme gayret ve saldırısı' olarak okuyabilirsiniz misyonunu üstlenmiş, bir büyük senaryo ile kitleler tarafından kabul görmüş, vazife ve önemine binaen himaye altına alınmış bu isim acaba kim? 

*Vatikan'ın "üçüncü bin yılda Asya'yı Hıristiyanlaştıracağız ilk hedef Türkiye'dir"*  dediği bir ortamda, Papa'nın gizli kardinali acaba kim? Sizce kim olabilir? Size iki ipucu : Papa/ya sunduğu mektupta., Papalık misyonunn bir parçası olarak acizane diyalog misyonuna katkıda bulunmak için görev talep eden ve Papa'ya Vatikan'da ölmeyi arzu ettiğini açıklayan kişi kimdi acaba? Ve Gülen'in göstermelik yargılanıp sayesinde paçayı yırttığı Vatikan'ın Türkiye temsilcisi Maroviç'ın, ' O şeriatı getirmez çünkü Muhammedun resulullah demeyen de cennetliktir' dediği için biz onu çok seviyoruz' diye bağrına basması yeterli delil oluşturmuyor mu? Fethullah Gülen'in duble ajanlığı terfi macerasını içerden tanıklarla, dışardan yürütülen temasların belgeleri ile ortaya koymaya devam edeceğiz.

Halil Sönmez

----------

